

Dropbox vs. Copy: A comparison of features and benefits - mkr-hn
http://mkronline.com/2013/09/25/dropbox-vs-copy-a-comparison-of-features-and-benefits/

======
aroch
One of the things that pissed me off about Copy, and in fact made me not want
to use them literally 10seconds after I signed up, was they cached referral
codes. I first learned about Copy by following someone's referral link, but I
didn't sign up at the time. A few days later I decided to sign up so I head
over to copy.com and do so. Low and behold, I've someone managed to sign up as
a referral despite not following a direct referral link to get there. My
account (including personal info) was visible to a random reddit users who I
didn't actually know.

~~~
mkr-hn
Only your first name and last initial are shown to the person who referred
you. Two people even omitted full names entirely, so I only see two letters
and how many days ago they signed up.

